# URGENT...Cross Post...Abbeville LA.



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

*URGENT IN GAS CHAMBER SHELTER - ABBEVILLE, LA* 
URGENT SUGAR AND BUD....a pair of beautiful Golden Retrievers. They were owner s...urrendered and we were told they are 3 and 4yrs old. Sugar looks much younger. Both weigh a light 25lbs. They need lots of love and food to gain their weight. They are very playful and loving. Please help them find a loving Furever Home!

Please SHARE & DONATE to CHIPIN if you can! All donations will be shared with the rescue that saves this baby from the GAS CHAMBER! TY! http://animalcharityfund.chipin.com/sugar-and-bud

THESE BABIES ARE IN A GAS CHAMBER SHELTER IN ABBEVILLE, VERMILION PARISH, LOUISIANA. THERE ARE NO PUBLIC ADOPTIONS AT THIS SHELTER, THE ANIMALS MUST BE PULLED BY AN APPROVED 501C3 RESCUE. ALSO, THE ANIMALS ARE ONLY GUARANTEED 4 DAYS BEFORE BEING KILLED.... SO PLEASE ACT QUICKLY!! THANKS!!

If you are a 501c3 rescue, or you are affiliated with a 501c3 rescue, you may contact the shelter directly. Their facebook page is Vermilion Parish Rabies Animal Control - Local Business - Kaplan, Louisiana | Facebook

If you need assistance by Animal Aid for Vermilion Area for pulling, adopting, fostering, etc. please send an email to [email protected] and/or send me a message. You may also fill out an adoption application, foster/volunteer application, or donate to be a "guardian angel" for any of these babies. The website is Animal Aid of Vermilion Area

Any other questions, let me know or contact the shelter if you would like to speak to them directly!

CONTACTS: FOR ANY INFORMATION YOU MAY NEED TO SAVE THESE FUR BABIES...PLEASE HELP TO SAVE THEIR LIVES..THEY NEED YOU !!

CINDY HUNT: 337-247-2562 
email: [email protected]
AAVA: [email protected]
TARA ANDREWS: [email protected]
FAX 501c3 info to 337-643-3161 notating name of the animal(s) you are interested in saving. You may also email the shelter at [email protected]See More
The animals in the beginning of the album have been there longest. Please contact me if you have questions that aren't answered in the info below. I will do my best to answer them, or refer you to someone who can answer them! TY! THESE BABIES ARE IN A GAS... CHAMBER SHELTER IN ABBEVILLE, VERMILION PARISH, LOUISIANA. THERE ARE NO PUBLIC ADOPTIONS AT THIS SHELTER, THE ANIMALS MUST BE PULLED BY AN APPROVED 501C3 RESCUE. ALSO, THE ANIMALS ARE ONLY GUARANTEED 4 DAYS BEFORE BEING KILLED.... SO PLEASE ACT QUICKLY!! THANKS!! If you are a 501c3 rescue, or you are affiliated with a 501c3 rescue, you may contact the shelter directly. Their facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vermilion-Parish-Rabies-Animal-Control/135150596541117 If you need assistance by Animal Aid for Vermilion Area for pulling, adopting, fostering, etc. please send an email to [email protected] and/or send me a message. You may also fill out an adoption application, foster/volunteer application, or donate to be a "guardian angel" for any of these babies. The website is Animal Aid of Vermilion Area Any other questions, let me know or contact the shelter if you would like to speak to them directly! See More


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They are gorgeous. On the comments, it looks like they are being pulled by rescue. Good news! Fingers crossed it works out for them, and the 3rd Golden in their shelter as well.


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

This post just put my stomach in a knot. No public adoptions at this shelter? They would rather kill the animals instead of seeing them go to a good home? I'm not aware of the animal care agencies in the USA, but I'm surprised they haven't faught that!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The GRF has gotten dogs out of that "shelter" before and I bet it will happen this time.

Don't panic. Contact rescues in that area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is another Golden There, named COCO*

There is another Golden here named CoCo!

CLICK on link below and arrow down to the eighth dog.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vermi...-Parish-Rabies-Animal-Control/135150596541117


...Vermilion Parish Rabies Animal Control
CoCo...is a male 4yr old golden retriever mix. He weighs about 25lbs. He was an owner surrender that they just could take care of anymore. He is very energetic and loves to play. Please help him find a fun loving warm Furever Home!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vermi...-Parish-Rabies-Animal-Control/135150596541117
Yesterday at 9:18am ·LikeUnlike · · Share.
2 people like this..
.Julie Delorenzo 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1165157998
Is coco getting pulled? I submitted 501c3 paperwork for Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue. Not sure how long it takes to get approved. I will try to arrange transport thru one of the transports that come thru Roanoake or Woodstock. Woodstock is fairly close to our sanctuary.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Update.....they all are safe:--heart:

All the goldens are being pulled by GRR and we (J & L GRR) is taking Coco.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen

Thank you so much for the update!
I am so glad that Sugar, Bud and Coco are safe and so glad that J&L is taking CoCo.
You are wonderful!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

MotherHen said:


> Update.....they all are safe:--heart:
> 
> All the goldens are being pulled by GRR and we (J & L GRR) is taking Coco.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Charlotte! :You_Rock_


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Update.....they all are safe:--heart:
> 
> All the goldens are being pulled by GRR and we (J & L GRR) is taking Coco.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news, thank you Charlotte!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh phew, glad to read they're safe!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep...the all to infamous abbeville shelter!! I get updates from Tara on Facebook....and it would take a lot for me to foster again for them! Horrible experience. But so glad those dogs are safe.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad the pups are safe! Thank you to the rescues for taking these babies.


----------

